# Forest Bathing aka Shinrin-yoku (Japanese)



## Lara (Jan 15, 2019)

No jogging, no workouts, just quiet contemplation near trees. 

Scientifically proven physical and psychological health benefits. 

Trees emit oils called phytoncides that help our immune systems. Forests reduce stress hormones and lower our blood pressure, reduce depression and boost energy. 

City-dwellers are joining forest bathing clubs...what a fun way to make like-minded friends


----------



## Lara (Jan 15, 2019)

The beauty of God's creation, plus the benefits of oxygen... ahhh, perfect balance ~ we exhale, the trees breathe. The trees exhale, & we breathe. In the quietude & stillness of the soul... wonderful!


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 15, 2019)

Lara said:


> No jogging, no workouts, just quiet contemplation near trees.
> 
> Scientifically proven physical and psychological health benefits.



yup

it helps to live among 'em


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2019)

How nice, Lara. I never thought of it that way. Thank you!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 15, 2019)

Reminds me of the Tuberculosis Sanitoriums and fresh air heliotherapy treatments years ago.


----------



## Lara (Jan 15, 2019)

Yes, Forest Bathing makes me feel like I've been given permission to walk easy through the forest in full awareness, in peace and harmony with nature, listening to what it's telling me, and without the guilt of trying to burn calories.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2019)

Great thread Lara, as a nature lover I've been doing it for years, just never gave it a name.  Especially nice to walk among the trees when alone, peaceful becoming one with nature.


----------



## Lara (Jan 15, 2019)

No wonder you're so healthy SeaBreeze! 

Yes, I'll bet you never realized you were a "forest-bather" all along. 

You live in a beautiful world.


----------



## Camper6 (Jan 15, 2019)

If you can stand by a waterfall, that's the most relaxing of all.

But what do you do in the winter in a climate when all the trees have lost their leaves and the ground is covered in 2 feet of snow.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 15, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> If you can stand by a waterfall, that's the most relaxing of all.



At Niagara Falls they tout the positive effects of negative ions.

https://www.skylon.com/2018/06/niagara-falls-negative-ions-positive-effect/


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 15, 2019)

Beautiful photos Gary and SeaBreeze and I totally agree with the benefits of walking among the trees. When I was only about 10 years old there was a stand of pine trees near an area where my family would picnic. After lunch I would take a walk by myself in the pines and even at that age I felt a calmness come over me. 
A few years back we visited the National parks on our way to visit my daughter in Oregon. The red woods were a sight to behold and the stillness and quiet was awesome. I had a hard time leaving.


----------



## Lara (Jan 15, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> If you can stand by a waterfall, that's the most relaxing of all. But what do you do in the winter in a climate when all the trees have lost their leaves and the ground is covered in 2 feet of snow.


The Japanese study doesn't say the oils emitted are from the leaves necessarily. It says the "trees" emit the oils. 

Judging from *Gary O's* snowy woodland photo, and the Japanese saying "just quiet contemplation near trees", I would say the effects in winter are the same if not even more enhanced by the quiet solitude a blanket of snow silences. 

However, if that doesn't do it for you then you can always go indoors, grab a glass of cabernet, merlot, warm tea, or hot chocolate, put your feet up on the hearth, listen to the crackling sound, breathing in oils released from the firewood, feeling the warmth, and enjoy the mesmerizing effects of nature's basic element of fire.

*Aunt Bea*, interesting post about the positive ions from Niagra Falls. 
*
Ruth,* I love your special memories from childhood among the pines and redwoods, that have lasted a lifetime.


----------



## Keesha (Jan 15, 2019)

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/35407-Walking!


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2019)

I froze while bathing in my forest when the dog had to go out.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 15, 2019)

Keesha said:


> https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/35407-Walking!



That first pic is lovely bath indeed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> But what do you do in the winter in a climate when all the trees have lost their leaves and the ground is covered in 2 feet of snow.



I just put on my hiking boots and walk, but most of the trails I take are tapped down already either by other hikers or animals.  Hard core people who hike in the backwoods in winter just have to use snow shoes.








Aunt Bea said:


> At Niagara Falls they tout the positive effects of negative ions.



My parents had their honeymoon at Niagra Falls, I actually have a negative ionizer that I used to keep in my bedroom all the time, but it's in the basement now, haven't used it for years.


----------



## Lara (Jan 15, 2019)

I texted my California daughter about this thread and she took "Forest Bath" literally and said, "we don't have a lot of water/creeks around here and the ocean is too cold for swimming". So just to clarify, "Bath" is a metaphor like when people say "bathing in the sunshine". 

This thread is not about exercise or water. Forest Bath means spending more relaxed time walking slowly through the woods, quietly contemplating, and being around the tree's oil called phytoncides that help our immune system, reduce stress, lower blood pressure, and boost energy. The Japanese named it Forest Bath and did a study on it's positive effects.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 15, 2019)

Old 'poem' I wrote, figured it may fit in here.

_Deep into the canopy
Light streams guide the way
Sounds of unseen creatures intrigue
Scampering through fallen leaves
Songbird speaks to me from high
Searching, I see not him or sky
Embraced by earth and pulse of life
Nature is my companion
Never alone and always at peace
I walk deeper and deeper within                 _


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 15, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> .... what do you do in the winter in a climate when all the trees have lost their leaves and the ground is covered in 2 feet of snow.



Most times, I stop walking
Just standing there…among nature’s souls
Hardly breathing…to match the stillness…the quietude
Permitting this decrepit being to inhale nature’s personalities into his innermost self
Paying respect to the glories…the magnificence of frozen deities 








Or just standing there, not conscious of anything, with my mouth open


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 16, 2019)

SeaBreeze that is a beautiful poem. It says it all.  Gary such serene photos. 

When my kids were about the age of 7 or 8 we had huge snow storm. The next morning it was so beautiful so still and quiet. I got the kids dressed and we walked out into the woods. I stood still and the kids asked why we had stopped. I told them to listen. They said they didn't hear a thing. I told them that is the wonder of it all. Complete silence. Just the 3 of us and Mother Nature. They were not impressed. 
I think they appreciate it a bit more in their adult life but not the way I do. They like to hike or swim, or fish and other outdoor activities.. I like to just be with nature, I don't have to be doing anything.


----------



## Lara (Jan 16, 2019)

seabreeze said:


> old 'poem' i wrote, figured it may fit in here.
> 
> _deep into the canopy
> light streams guide the way
> ...





			
				gary o' said:
			
		

> most times, i stop walking
> just standing there…among nature’s souls
> hardly breathing…to match the stillness…the quietude
> permitting this decrepit being to inhale nature’s personalities into his innermost self
> ...





			
				ruth n jersey said:
			
		

> when my kids were about the age of 7 or 8 we had huge snow storm. The next morning it was so beautiful so still and quiet. I got the kids dressed and we walked out into the woods. I stood still and the kids asked why we had stopped. I told them to listen. They said they didn't hear a thing. I told them that is the wonder of it all. Complete silence. Just the 3 of us and mother nature. They were not impressed.
> i think they appreciate it a bit more in their adult life but not the way i do. They like to hike or swim, or fish and other outdoor activities.. I like to just be with nature, i don't have to be doing anything.


Yes, the 3 of you, SeaBreeze, GaryO', and RuthJersey, have 
beautifully captured the healing essence of "Forest Bathing" with pen and pics. Thank you.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2019)

A couple of years ago, CBC Radio 1 had a podcast of this topic. I'll see if I can find it.

This isn't the podcast I heard .. can't find that one, but this is more recent.

https://www.cbc.ca/player/play/1216250947931


----------



## Keesha (Jan 16, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> But what do you do in the winter in a climate when all the trees have lost their leaves and the ground is covered in 2 feet of snow.




You drive to places where you can walk


----------



## Olivia (Jan 16, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> But what do you do in the winter in a climate when all the trees have lost their leaves and the ground is covered in 2 feet of snow.



You can listen to the following, and I like the idea of mediating on taking a walk in a forest while listening to music. Lovely topic and thread.


----------



## Lara (Jan 16, 2019)

Oh Keesha, those are lovely photos, so serene. It is hard to leave your warm home but then you get out there, take in a deep breath of that fresh air, view the forest in all it's quiet natural splendor, snowflakes softly touch your cheeks, and then you're open for a renewal of mind, body, and spirit. You are consistent and a good example for us all.

Pinky, I watched the Podcast you posted and I like how they have a Japanese tea ceremony after their walk in the forest. They also talked about the different seasonal pluses and minuses...mostly pluses (only minus was mosquitoes in the summer). 

I also thought it was interesting in the Podcast that a study showed students got better scores on their tests after Forest-Bathing. I can certainly agree that it would naturally give you clarity of mind. 

And I liked warning us to leave our phones and electronics at home...but what if you run into a bear or fall in a snowdrift? That's my practical side rearing it's ugly head lol.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 16, 2019)

Keesha, I'd know that hair anywhere! Such a cute pup, too...thanks for the pics.


----------



## jaminhealth (Jan 16, 2019)

I live a long block from a huge negative eon, Pacific Ocean, does that count?  For many decades I walked miles along the Pacific and in the sands,  and did some forest hiking, but wear and tear took over..


----------



## Pinky (Jan 16, 2019)

jaminhealth said:


> I live a long block from a huge negative eon, Pacific Ocean, does that count?  For many decades I walked miles along the Pacific and in the sands,  and did some forest hiking, but wear and tear took over..



I think being anywhere in nature, counts.

I wish I could find that older podcast, as it was much better.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jan 16, 2019)

The first morning after a nights sleep tells you what breathing fresh air is like. Fresh air where I live does not exist so you have to drive 50 miles to get it.


----------



## Chucktin (Jan 17, 2019)

Silly idea in my honest opinion.
Trees don't give a hoot if I'm there and while I love them (must have been a Druid in an earlier life) I've been in forests in the Appalachians, the Canadian Rockies, the Sierras, and Florida Swampland but never been as impressed as I was in Death Valley.
Only one time, north of Crater Lake, did I feel anything and that was the trees struggling to survive the volcanic desert there.
Must have been my imagination.


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 17, 2019)

Chucktin said:


> Silly idea in my honest opinion.
> Trees don't give a hoot if I'm there.....



I doubt they do, either

But

They live

Have lives


And they give life

Mine and yours






Maybe they even have personalities....


Most pines cling to snow







others hold it, offer it

like orbs of crystal













then again, maybe they're just clumps of wood


----------



## Olivia (Jan 18, 2019)

Good Essay. 



> *Life could not exist on Earth without trees because they produce most of the oxygen that humans and wildlife breathe. Trees absorb carbon dioxide from the atmosphere and release oxygen using the process of photosynthesis.
> 
> *https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/what-would-happen-were-trees-earth-by-ashraful-muku-ashraful-muku


----------



## Lara (Jan 21, 2019)

Chucktin said:


> ...Trees don't give a hoot if I'm there...Only one time, north of Crater Lake, did I feel anything and that was the trees struggling to survive the volcanic desert there. Must have been my imagination.


Plants hear, see, smell, and respond. This article is a must read if you have any question in your mind as to whether "trees give a hoot or not". Humans don't "give a hoot" all the time either but plants, animals, and humans all perceive the world around them using the same senses...including a 6th sense. 

http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20170109-plants-can-see-hear-and-smell-and-respond

Here are a few quotes from the article:

*"Plants perceive the world without eyes, ears or brains. Understanding how can teach us a lot about them, and potentially a lot about us as well"*

*"Despite lacking eyes, plants such as Arabidopsis possess at least 11 types of photoreceptor, compared to our measly four"

"Plants fight for territory, seek out food, evade predators and trap prey. They are as alive as any animal, and – like animals – they exhibit behaviour...To see this all you need to do is watch a time-lapse video of the plants"

Why are plants affected by sound? "Munching noises produced by caterpillars caused plants to flood their leaves with chemical defenses designed to ward off attackers. "We showed that plants responded to an ecologically-relevant 'sound' with an ecologically-relevant response"
*
*"as well as being able to hear approaching insects, some plants can either smell them, or else smell volatile signals released by neighboring plants in response to them."

*These quotes are only from the first half of the article showing that animals, plants, and humans are more alike than we think.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 21, 2019)




----------

